# Florida licensing (?!) question



## manthanoelle (May 23, 2008)

This is my first new thread here at Specktra, I am still getting used to things here so if this question is in the wrong area I apologize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I am relocating from California to Florida in October, I am moving from the San Francisco Area which is lucky enough to have a pro store and 3 CCOs with in a quick driving distance. And I am moving dead center in between Orlando and Tampa, so I will still have a pro store and CCOs with in reach.

Anyhow to the point, in California you have to be a licensed esthetician or cosmetologist to be hired in a salon or in any other professional environment as an individual make up artist. You can be a freelance artist or beauty advisor with out it. I don't have either license yet so currently I am only freelance.

I've been trying to contact Florida's Board of Cosmetology to get a definite answer, but have gotten no reply. The FBC has no actual esthetician license the closest to it is:

 Quote:

 *FB* – A "*facial specialist*" means a person registered to do facials in the State of Florida. Facial means the massaging or treating of the face or scalp with oils, creams, lotions, or other preparations. These services must be performed in a licensed salon.  
 
There is no other sort of licensing or registration for make up artistry that I have seen on the website. What I am wondering is if maybe the facial specialist description isn't as detailed on the FBC site as it should be and you have to be a "facial specialist" to be recognized as a make up artist in Florida. Or is their really no licensing required?

If anyone could help me sort out the confusion out or give me any advice I would GREAAAAAATLY appreciate it.


----------



## breeknee (May 27, 2008)

you only have to have a license to do makeup here in florida if you do facials.


----------



## miss_allie (Jul 14, 2008)

yup, no license here in FL!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

You won't need a license to just do makeup in Florida.

Having a cosmetology will help you land jobs sometimes, but that is about it. Unless you are doing other services (facials etc)


----------

